# Morote-Seoi-Nage  or  Ippon-Seoi_Nage



## tshadowchaser (Jan 1, 2006)

Which do you prefer and why.
Again Please give an explanationof each for those that don't know the terms


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 3, 2006)

Morote Seoi Nage:

1. Grab uke's right lapel with your right hand, grab under his right elbow with your left hand.

2. turn counter clockwise, so that you are carrying his armpit over your right forearm, and his abdomen is on your koshi (lower back)

3. throw him to your front using standard hip-throw movements.

Ippon Seoi (Katate Seoi)

Same with Morote Seoi, however, you carry his armpit over your right shoulder instead of over your right forearm.

I prefer Katate Seoi because it is easier to do for a small person like myself. I am five feet three and 100 pounds.


----------



## Henderson (Jan 4, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> Ippon Seoi (Katate Seoi)
> 
> Same with Morote Seoi, however, you *carry his armpit over your right shoulder* instead of over your right forearm.
> 
> I prefer Katate Seoi because it is easier to do for a small person like myself. I am five feet three and 100 pounds.


Actually, uke's armpit should be in the crook of tori's bent elbow during ippon, not over the shoulder.

Personally, I favor Morote over Ippon. I feel the added leverage of the forearm adds to the kuzushi, and brings uke more "over the top".  Unfortunately, I have had to alter my execution of this throw in that I now release my grip on uke's lapel during the "lift".  Due to a broken wrist, I cannot bear the weight with my wrist at that angle.

Respects,

Frank


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

I prefer Ippon Seoi Nage. Just out of curiosity:  



			
				Henderson said:
			
		

> Actually, uke's armpit should be in the crook of tori's bent elbow during ippon, not over the shoulder.


 
What are the technical / tactical advantages to doing it this way?


----------



## bignick (Jan 5, 2006)

You need to be very careful while performing morote seoi nage.  Do not allow the wrist that is holding the lapel to gooseneck or bend back.  You can do some serious damage to your wrist because having it in that position and loading uke's weight...just a caution.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 6, 2006)

Ippon always seemd more dangerous to me  I dislike haveing that ukes free arm so near my neck and shoulder   
maybe I just never learned how to do it correctly and fast enough


----------



## bignick (Jan 6, 2006)

For some interesting seoi nage work, I highly recommend checking out some of the variations Koga does.  It's pretty amazing...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 6, 2006)

Ippon is so much easier to find...yes it's nice to have both arms, but how often are you in that situation?


----------



## bignick (Jan 6, 2006)

From a standard kumi kata...you're in it all the time...

I prefer a variation of morote that I'll try to describe somewhat in another post.


----------



## bignick (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok...my personal favorite variation of morote seoi nage.  Start off in the standard kumi kata and enter just like you would for a standard morote seoi nage.  With your left hand grasping their sleeve around the elbow, as you're coming in, take your right hand off their lapel and grasp the same sleeve that your left hand is grabbing around the bicep.  If they're are was invisible and you could see your hands your left thumb would point up and your right thumb pointing down.  From their execute just like normal seoi nage.  I've found you get a lot more left and it makes it easy to set up to look like you're throwing a host of other throws.


Also, from a standard morote seoi nage as you are loading the person for the throw, drop your left hand from their sleeve and use it to slap their left leg around the knee area, it is AMAZING how much extra oomph this adds to throw.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2006)

> drop your left hand from their sleeve and use it to slap their left leg around the knee area


never tried it that way  burt I havn't practiced with a true student of Judo in many years  I'll try it on a few of my students to see what happens (its always fun to do some thing thy dont expect)


----------



## bignick (Jan 8, 2006)

Have fun....i've seen people go vertical upside-down using that little trick...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 8, 2006)

lol

my roof isnt to high this could get interesting


----------

